# Power inverter



## jake.cornwell

Hi I have recently gone to what I previously considered the dark side and bought a motorhome after years of caravanning. Clearly it is much easier off grid and with this in mind I got a pure sine wave inverter. The cables were far too short so I got some new ones made up at a chandlery near me. I have hard wired it to the batteries and it all works just fine. My question is should I add some sort of isolator or is it fine just to rely on the on/off switch on the unit?
Thanks in advance.
Jake


----------



## raynipper

Some inverters come with a remote switch Jake. So I would guess it's OK just to switch the mains power off.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

Just check that your inverter doesn't put a parasitic drain on the leisure battery, I think some (but not all) do.


----------



## jake.cornwell

Mrplodd said:


> Just check that your inverter doesn't put a parasitic drain on the leisure battery, I think some (but not all) do.


 Thank you for your reply I feel sure if that were the case it would be minimal. I’m not sure how I would check. Putting my multi metre across the terminals only gives me the battery voltage.


----------

